# What this fish



## AquaJohn (Sep 16, 2018)

Here is another fish that I'm not sure what kind it is. I know it's an african cichlid. But what type? I hate when the aqurium shops don't specify the type and the tank is only labeled as african cichlids. After 20 attempts, This is the best pic I could get


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Pic isn't good enough, or at least a description.

Does the vertical barring come and go? Does the barring get vertical black? Does it ever get lighter? Darker?


----------



## AquaJohn (Sep 16, 2018)

the vertical bars seem to be the same. i haven't seen them get very dark. it's head,fins and belly are yellow. body purplish grey, vertical bars just a little draker than the body.


----------

